# Would people recommend the Super Jolly or Mini Grinder for home use?



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

Apologies if there is a already a thread like this one..

which would poeple reccomend?. i would make about 5 or 6 coffees a day, in our smallish kitchen..

im thinking I need the mini one, unless someone can advise me differently. but there do seem to be a lot more SJ. around second hand..

many thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The unwritten law, is that the bigger the burr size, the better the range of ffavours can be produced. SO, think of burrs rather than physical size. For example, a ceado E37S, whilst being quite pricey has 83 mm burrs and a reasonably small footprint whereas a Mignon or mazer Mini have much smaller burrs


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Get the super jolly. They aren't as huge as everyone seems to think. That said I've got a grubby overfull kitchen where so long as something does what it should we don't worry how it looks.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Here one is, with (for size comparison) our scales and 4 slice toaster. It's not a looker, but it's unobtrusive.


----------



## boydsbikes (Jul 25, 2016)

There's a perferctly decent looking one for sale on here and on eBay..

I could pick it from Exeter on my way through this week. I think I might give the seller a message.


----------



## Dubman (Jul 24, 2016)

Try the Eureka.. Had no problems with it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Missy said:


> Here one is, with (for size comparison) our scales and 4 slice toaster. It's not a looker, but it's unobtrusive.


 @Missy do those amazing pink scales measure down to 0.1g of coffee?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

timmyjj21 said:


> @Missy do those amazing pink scales measure down to 0.1g of coffee?


Haahaaaa. They barely measure 50g... But they are good for cakes, so long as you are careful!


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

SJ would be a better choice but If you are tight with space than you should make hopper shorter or buy other with smaller capacity that fits...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Major... Not much bigger than a Super Jolly. Bigger burrs, quicker grinding and I expect better in the cup (although not extensively used the SJ when I had it so can't compare but was better than the Rossi/Brasilia RR45 anyway)










RR45 --- Mazzer Major --- Mazzer Super Jolly.

The RR45 is in the shot as I had them all at one point and don't have pics of the the 2 Mazzers together.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Super Jolly every time


----------



## S-Type (Dec 27, 2016)

Definitely Super Jolly. If size is problem to fit it under counter you can either cut/shorten hopper or buy smaller one...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep with a lens hood mod they fit under the counter - thus


----------



## Gmartin (Apr 24, 2017)

The super jolly is very reliable and built like a tank, and you can pick a decent one up on ebay second hand for well under £200.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

There are two variants of the Mazzer Mini. One has burrs that are the same size as the Super Jolly (64mm I seem to recall). However the Mini motor is less powerful so the burrs are less aggressive. You can (and I did) swap SJ burrs into the Mini with the 64mm burrs. I never had any problems but then I was using mostly medium and darker roasted beans. The Mini is very kitchen friendly but the standard burrs take an age to grind a dose and I found the grind quite tricky. The SJ burrs made a massive difference to useability.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My 'starter' grinder was a Mini. It had (still got, soon selling) 64mm burrs, it took about 15 - 18 seconds to grind 18g. It was quite noisy (compared to my E8) and I always had to top up to the exact amount. Having said that, it wasn't clumpy or static-y, and we must have been pretty happy with the coffee (flat whites, usually) because we stuck with it for 5 years!

I am very happy with the E8, as I expected to be! It's getting on for double the price!

I can't comment on the s/j.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

MildredM said:


> My 'starter' grinder was a Mini.


Nice place to start 

The irony is that where once 1g/s felt too slow, I now stand tapping a lens hood for 30s to pump out the last of my dose from my modded  Ceado E92. There is no rhyme or reason in this game.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Obnic said:


> Nice place to start
> 
> The irony is that where once 1g/s felt too slow, I now stand tapping a lens hood for 30s to pump out the last of my dose from my modded Ceado E92. There is no rhyme or reason in this game.


Grind quality on that ceado when single dosing is awesome though


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And no waste!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

For me.... for now.... it has stopped all the questions about what next. I owe you one mate


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

@coffeechap - how often do these come up second hand?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

lake_m said:


> @coffeechap - how often do these come up second hand?


Thanks for the PM @coffeechap and good to talk to you!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pleasure


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Wish I'd found this thread before ordering my mini


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

don't worry - the burrs are the same size as the SJ- slightly different to the burr pattern on the SJ - but they can be swopped over.



Tsangpa said:


> Wish I'd found this thread before ordering my mini


----------

